# Speeflo PowrTwin 5500



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

Found one on Craigslist for $1700. Repacked a few months ago. Comes with both gas and electric. I like it because it's 1700, I (think) I can run 4 guns if I need to, it'll spray just about anything, and we can use it where there's no power. 

Are these equivalent to the current 6900?

Could I spray texture if I needed to?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

No! Your pushing the rig if spraying coatings with higher viscosity. Good for your average interior paints. When you get into exterior acrylics the packings will blow faster. I wouldn't put 4 guns, you'd be pushing it with 2.


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

Really? 2gpm on gas and it's pushing it with 2 guns? We run 2 guns on our 840 w/ exterior acrylics all day long with no issues, and that's .95-1.0gpm.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Spec say up to 3 lines, I wouldn't put 2. If you want a rig to run 4 lines I wouldn't go any less than the 8900. With the 5500. you'd just be blowing packings out faster.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a 4900 and I've ran 2 guns off of it with 100 feet each. 

It has a spot for a 3rd line but I've never used it. 

I have sprayed elastomerics with it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Hines Painting said:


> I have a 4900 and I've ran 2 guns off of it with 100 feet each.
> 
> It has a spot for a 3rd line but I've never used it.
> 
> I have sprayed elastomerics with it.


We use to use those for our lacquer pumps. There all good pumps, but if your doing a lot of elastomeric jobs or coatings with higher viscosity and acrylics you'll blow packings faster with the smaller pumps. You also can damage other parts that can cost a lot, like a rod or sleeve. We used every models of speeflos, 4900 to the 12,000. There is definitely a difference when spraying with multiple guns and coatings with higher viscosity. they'll do the job if you only used a few jobs a year, if your using on a daily basis with heavy coatings and multiple lines, just expect higher maintenance cost.


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Spec say up to 3 lines, I wouldn't put 2. If you want a rig to run 4 lines I wouldn't go any less than the 8900. With the 5500. you'd just be blowing packings out faster.


You wouldn't run 2 lines? What would be the minimum pump for you to run 2 lines? Just curious.


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

> =Hines Painting;485165]I have a 4900 and I've ran 2 guns off of it with 100 feet each.
> 
> It has a spot for a 3rd line but I've never used it.
> 
> I have sprayed elastomerics with it.



I'm trying to figure out the current-day equivalent of the 5500. Closest I can come is the 6900 (based on motor hp, and gpm). Seems the closest. Maybe someone can confirm/tell me I'm crazy?


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> I have a 4900 and I've ran 2 guns off of it with 100 feet each.
> 
> It has a spot for a 3rd line but I've never used it.
> 
> I have sprayed elastomerics with it.



I'm trying to figure out the current-day equivalent of the 5500. Closest I can come is the 6900 (based on motor hp, and gpm). Seems the closest. Maybe someone can confirm/tell me I'm crazy?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

painter1986 said:


> You wouldn't run 2 lines? What would be the minimum pump for you to run 2 lines? Just curious.


If I had to do it I would, but wouldn't want to on a every day basis. If I had to everyday I wouldn't go less than 8900. When that gas engine is at full throttle and pressure is maxed out, your piston is takin a beating. If your running it on a daily basis at that level your going to be buying new rods and sleaves at 300 bucks a pop. Jmo and experience


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Just be careful with this. The 5500 has not been a product model for 8 years? They may have had it repacked, but you never know what else is wrong with it. Speeflos have very expensive parts. Maybe you get lucky and find one that was babied? Most of them were NC or CO pumps, putting out large quantities of paint. Good thing is no one ever used the electric motors.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

The 5500 is equivalent to a 6900. It will do 3 guns but should not be 4. It will pump elastomerics, block fillers, dry fall etc with no problem using 2 guns. the hydraulic motors and fluid sections on these Speeflo's have not changed much in the last 15 or so years. Just shows how advanced they were back then. If you need a 4 gun machine I would suggest the PT12,000


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

i just picked up a 10,000 speeflow for $800.00

Now i just have to put it in paint this week and see what happens.....

hoping its as a good of a deal as i think


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I know my Speeflo Atlas 30:1 has performed flawless & it's air assist.

Been looking at 4900 & 6900 only wish they made the smaller Air Drivens like they used to.

IMHO AIR is a Sprayers BFF.















Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> i just picked up a 10,000 speeflow for $800.00
> 
> Now i just have to put it in paint this week and see what happens.....
> 
> hoping its as a good of a deal as i think


We use to use those for our elastomeric jobs, we had about 6 of them. We have never tried it but i heard you can pump roof coatings.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> We use to use those for our elastomeric jobs, we had about 6 of them. We have never tried it but i heard you can pump roof coatings.


Im gunna try it out on this Sam's club today....kinda overkill but I wanna see what this thing does


----------

